# SmbException



## CJb3LL (12. Mai 2009)

Ich habe ein JSP geschrieben, die jedoch leider nicht funktioniert. Wenn man auf "System starten" klickt, dann sollen diese beiden Zeilen ausgeführt werden:

```
FileDistributor.getInstance().initDirectories();
		DirectoryPoller.getInstance().start();
```

Hier mal der komplette JSP-Code:


```
<%@ page language="java" contentType="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1"
    pageEncoding="ISO-8859-1"%>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">

<%@page import="com.bayerbbs.coc.deliverynote.server.FileDistributor"%>
<%@page import="com.bayerbbs.coc.deliverynote.server.DirectoryPoller"%><html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title>System starten und stoppem</title>
</head>
<body>
	<%
        String myname =  (String)session.getAttribute("username");
       
        if(myname!= null)
        {
        	if(request.getParameter("action") == null)
        	{
        		out.print("<a href=\"system.jsp?action=start\">System starten</a>");
        		out.print("<a href=\"system.jsp?action=stop\">System stoppen</a>");
        	}
        	else
        	{
        		if(request.getParameter("action").equals("start"))
        		{
        			FileDistributor.getInstance().initDirectories();
        			DirectoryPoller.getInstance().start();
        			
        		}
        		else if(request.getParameter("action").equals("stop"))
        		{
        			DirectoryPoller.getInstance().stop();
        		}
        	}
            
        }
        else
        {
        %>
        <form action="checkLogin.jsp">
            <table>
                <tr>
                    <td> Username  : </td><td> <input name="username" size="15" type="text" /> </td>
                </tr>
                <tr>
                    <td> Password  : </td><td> <input type="password" name="password" size="15" /> </td>
                </tr>
            </table>
            <input type="submit" value="login" />
        </form>
        <%
        }
    	%>

</body>
</html>
```

Und hier die Fehlermeldung:


```
12.05.2009 15:29:35 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve invoke
SCHWERWIEGEND: Servlet.service() for servlet jsp threw exception
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: jcifs.smb.SmbException
	at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1387)
	at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1233)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(ClassLoader.java:320)
	at org.apache.jsp.jsp.system_jsp._jspService(system_jsp.java:82)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:70)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:717)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:374)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:342)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:267)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:717)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:290)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:206)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:233)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:191)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:128)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:102)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:109)
	at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:286)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:845)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.process(Http11Protocol.java:583)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.JIoEndpoint$Worker.run(JIoEndpoint.java:447)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:619)
```

Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, woran es liegen könnte. Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee?


----------



## maki (12. Mai 2009)

> java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: jcifs.smb.SmbException


Die Klasse wurde nicht gefunden, die enthaltende jar ist wohl nicht im Classpath/Buildpath.

Nebenbei, solche JSPs, in denen Java vorkommt, sind im "richtigen Leben" eine mittlere Katastrophe


----------



## CJb3LL (12. Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank! Ich hatte die Klassen die ganze Zeit im falschen Pfad. Habe das Problem nun gelöst.

Achja, ich weiß, dass das keine schönen JSPs sind, ist aber nur für nen kleinen Test gewesen. Im "richtigen Leben" gelobe ich Besserung ;-)


----------

